# Now HERE is a new bow!



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I've been pretty un-excited about the new offerings in the bow world the past couple years...the Firecat had me smilin' but not much else.

This year I think I found on that trips my trigger...

Dead sexy machine this Alien X is:tdo12:


_The Alien-X specifications have been finalized and ship dates are on schedule. The first bows will be shipped the first week in January.
Alien-X is available with Hybrix duo cam and Tranz one cam systems.
First to ship will be the Hybrix. 
32 Axle to Axle 
3.5 lbs mass weight
IBO 330-340
Custom series Pro limbs and Pro vented grip (full grip available)_


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks alot like the elite archery bows.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Yeah
If you mean they both have a grip a riser and a string than yeah...I guess your right Mike:lol:


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ummmmmm Oof!!! I think I want one of those too..... LOL


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you know what the MSRP is going to be on this?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow....that looks NICE! :coolgleam


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Slice said:


> Do you know what the MSRP is going to be on this?


649 for the Tranz One Cam
699 for the Hybrix Dual Cam.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

any specs on them?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

madmike22 said:


> any specs on them?





Kelly Johnson said:


> _32 Axle to Axle _
> _3.5 lbs mass weight_
> _IBO 330-340_
> _Custom series Pro limbs and Pro vented grip (full grip available)_


I was told the Brace was 7-ish.


----------



## Buck Bed (Nov 3, 2008)

32" ATA, failure. Is the world solely made up of midget bowhunters? It probably only comes with a DL of 26".


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

HMMM kinda interesting kelly...


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Buck Bed said:


> 32" ATA, failure. Is the world solely made up of midget bowhunters? It probably only comes with a DL of 26".


They usually only have 2 bows in the Rytera lineup...the Triad and the Bullet X are the only 2 since Rytera inception...the Triad was the longer of the 2 with limb options that could get you to 38-40 or so.

That said...

Most of the reason for a longer ATA bow was for stability. The riser lengths have increased along with the limb deflections giving you all the stability of a longer ATA bow with the mobility of a smaller rig.


----------



## Buck Bed (Nov 3, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> They usually only have 2 bows in the Rytera lineup...the Triad and the Bullet X are the only 2 since Rytera inception...the Triad was the longer of the 2 with limb options that could get you to 38-40 or so.
> 
> That said...
> 
> Most of the reason for a longer ATA bow was for stability. The riser lengths have increased along with the limb deflections giving you all the stability of a longer ATA bow with the mobility of a smaller rig.


 Don't tell me you have bought into that conspiracy. LOL!


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice target bow .


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Buck Bed said:


> Don't tell me you have bought into that conspiracy. LOL!


 I didn't _buy_ into anything....I SHOT into that

Course I still shoot a 8+lb bow for spots...I have hunks of iron screwed in if needed:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

TnRidge said:


> Nice target bow .


Hardly! But very nice hunting bow non the less!

Flat black is the new camo!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

madmike22 said:


> Looks alot like the elite archery bows.


Those routered out risor cut outs look alot like the new Elites.....this style of risor machining is catching on....thats good because it does look sweet! 

Looking forward to shooting this one.


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

You shooting that one this year Kelly?


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> Hardly! But very nice hunting bow non the less!
> 
> Flat black is the new camo!


 I'm going by the shiny finish of the pictured bows .


----------



## SwitchBack.2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I've been pretty un-excited about the new offerings in the bow world the past couple years...the Firecat had me smilin' but not much else.
> 
> This year I think I found on that trips my trigger...
> 
> ...


 
Kelly you son of a B!ctch you...that bow is the prettiest thing I have ever seen...:corkysm55


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

Kelly, i hope you got some water handy, because that bow is on FIRE!!! You'll be drivin nails with that bow!!:gaga:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Those routered out risor cut outs look alot like the new Elites.....this style of risor machining is catching on....thats good because it does look sweet!
> 
> Looking forward to shooting this one.


 PSE's been doing that for a few years Swampy
I do like he way it looks but in all honsety...I shoot a bow better with a little weight to it.

My target rig runs btw 8-9lbs.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'll be interested to see the specs on that bow with the single cam...mainly because the martin binary cam is on a level slightly below sucky.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'll be interested to see the specs on that bow with the single cam...mainly because the martin binary cam is on a level slightly below sucky.


How so B?
I found the Cat's to be easy enough to tune and extremely versatile


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Look nothing like an Elite:lol: They are way more shiny












What is the cam lean like?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I had the chance to finally shoot one yesterday and WOW.:yikes:

It's pretty impressive.

Quiet
Great grip
Light (TOO light for my liking)
And very fast.

58lbs
29" draw
335gr arrow
3 shots...323,318,321.

Bare string granted but the draw, vibration and overall feel had my jaw hanging when I saw the chrono.

It would have guessed 285-295 by the way the bow _felt_ at the shot.

Very nice


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Those speeds are pretty impressive...looks like it will not have much trouble meeting IBO specs. What was the price?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Ok - that one makes my list! 
Now it will be a tough decision between a new compound or a new cross bow... NOT! :lol:
<----<<<


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it just me or are all new bows really starting to look the same?

It looks impressive, but so do alot of others...


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> Ok - that one makes my list!
> Now it will be a tough decision between a new compound or a new cross bow... NOT! :lol:
> <----<<<


I thought you and podunk would go together to pick out a matching pair of xbows.:lol: Jusy kidding didn't mean to mention you and PD in the same sentance. Sweet bow.


----------

